# Our First Craft Fair



## Thistle Creek Honey (Sep 30, 2013)

We've been giving away our soaps, lotions and honey for a while and finally decided to form a company and try selling at a fair.  There is a horse rescue farm (www.defhr.org) near us that we do volunteer work.  They were holding a "Fall Fest" and we purchased a vendor space.  I attached 2 pics of our tent.  One table for soaps, lotions, salves, lip balm and the other for honey.  We had lots of fun, talked to lots of great people and made more than the cost of the vendor space.  Here's a list of what sold the most:
1. Honey
2. Soaps
3. Lip Balm
4. Salve
5. Saddle Soap and Leather Conditioner
6. Lotion

Things I Learned 
A. Kids liked our "bee display".  We had a single box with GoldenRod and a Honey Bee in it. 
B. Everyone smelled the products before buying, no one asked for fragrance free.
C. A good stable table is important when kids are attending the fair.
D. Everyone likes Honey Sticks.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 30, 2013)

I like your honey sticks in the old smoker -- nice touch! It looks like you did well and had fun!!!


----------



## soap_rat (Sep 30, 2013)

That looks great!  I'm glad you had a good time and made some money too.


----------



## savonierre (Oct 1, 2013)

Your set up is very nice..Congrats !!


----------



## moonbeam (Oct 1, 2013)

Your display is lovely! Very colorful and inviting! So do you think you'll be doing more events soon? I warn you they can be addicting! Each event sort of has its own character! I'm glad you had a good time!


----------



## Spicey477 (Oct 1, 2013)

Love your display! Where are you out of---I'm in southern MD and as soon as you mentioned horse rescue and fall festival I knew it had to be Days End! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Thistle Creek Honey (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.  The old smoker is actually my current smoker, it's just well used.  We probably will try another craft fair and see how it goes, one fair at a time.  And we are very close to Days End.  All in our family have volunteered there at different times.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 6, 2013)

Good for you! Good that you had a great day and that you volunteer there!  What a great charitable organization to to help support.


----------



## renata (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow it looks great! I really like your presentation, lotions looks so pretty


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 7, 2013)

Love your display.  So glad it went well for you. Congrats!


----------



## Alishia541 (Dec 5, 2013)

I appreciate your work.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 13, 2013)

I love your display!  I love the baskets with the cloth and everything!  Did you have to go out and buy all that stuff for the fair? Or did you find stuff around the house to use?  I want to go to a fair, but I have no idea how to set up, or what I'll have to buy to make a nice presentation!


----------



## Thistle Creek Honey (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi girlishcharm2004,

We mostly bought stuff from various stores and used stuff from our house.  To save money, I would recommend using stuff around the house, the dollar store and yard sales to get the minimum of whats needed; table, tablecloth or sheet, cardboard boxes for display stands.  We both covered the boxes in towels and wrapping paper to use as display stands to give some height dimension to the display.  We also used thin scrap plywood and painted it with chalkboard paint to use as signs and old multi-tiered plant stands to use as displays.  Thanks for compliment.


----------

